# Planted Nano Catered For Apistogramma



## marle (Jun 16, 2007)

Hi guys!

Just set up a new tank(1 day old) catered for a new pair of Apistogramma.

Tank Specs:
45cm(L) x 20cm (W) x 25cm(H) 

Fauna: 5 galaxies, 5 otos, juvenile Apistogramma Bitaeniata

Flora: Rotala rotundifolia(green), Japanese Hairgrass, Spiky moss, HM, Nana Petite, Java moss. 

There are 2 caves for the apisto, one coconut husk, and another ceramic one on the right.

As for the plants, I am waiting to trim them to my desired shape. At the background, it will be a slope from left to right.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

The tank is approximately 5.7 gallons...which is too small for a pair of Apistos.


----------



## desolatefox (Mar 6, 2008)

Wow, how is that a 5-6 gallon tank? Nice choice in driftwood, and the positioning of the camera; that really makes the tank look huge.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

yea. it is too small for a single apisto let alone a pair or with all those other fish...


----------



## imeridian (Jan 19, 2007)

Indeed... start praying if your apistos ever get frisky.... they'll destroy those other fish. They need significantly more space, and even then you may be in for trouble, that species is known to be particularly aggressive, at least according to this article. When my cockatoo apistos decided they wanted to spawn while under quarantine they were vicious toward their cory cat tankmates.

That aside, the tank looks nice.


----------



## Thanks (Oct 9, 2004)

Got any pictures of the apistos? They're my favorite kind. Like everyone else has said though, the 5.5 gallon is too small. I've been considering a pair of bitaeniata for my ten gallon, but I'm leaning toward Rams as even the ten gallon is pushing it.


----------



## marle (Jun 16, 2007)

Sad to hear that guys, maybe i did not do enough research before i bought the pair. This breed of Apisto is my favourite kind as well. It was on purpose that i setted up the 2 caves for them. Now i have a dilemma, should i remove them and set up another tank for them(trouble is that my room is limited to only a small tank)? Or should i add more plant covers?


----------



## Kayen (Oct 14, 2007)

Do the latter, try going for a slightly larger tank.
I mean a 2 feet tank is only another 15 cm which isn't bad right ?
So you can try and gun for it .


----------

